# Συνέδριο «Το μέλλον των Γλωσσικών Επαγγελμάτων»



## bernardina (Aug 5, 2014)

Το Γραφείο Αθηνών της Γενικής Διεύθυνσης Μετάφρασης της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής και το Τμήμα Διεθνών και Ευρωπαϊκών Σπουδών της Σχολής Οικονομικών, Επιχειρηματικών και διεθνών Σπουδών του Πανεπιστημίου Πειραιά οργανώνουν συνέδριο για «Το μέλλον των Γλωσσικών Επαγγελμάτων» το Σάββατο 8 Νοεμβρίου 2014 στον Πειραιά.

Με το συνέδριο επιδιώκεται:
Να συγκεντρωθούν εκπρόσωποι από όλες τις κατηγορίες των γλωσσικών επαγγελμάτων δηλαδή:
μεταφραστές από τον ευρύτερο δημόσιο τομέα, από τα θεσμικά όργανα της ΕΕ, από εταιρείες μετάφρασης και διερμηνείας καθώς και ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες μεταφραστές τεχνικών και λογοτεχνικών κειμένων, διερμηνείς, υποτιτλιστές και μεταγλωττιστές,
ασχολούμενοι με την ορολογία και με τα σχετικά εργαλεία,
ερευνητές υπολογιστικής γλωσσολογίας, κατασκευαστές ή αντιπρόσωποι μεταφραστικών εργαλείων (λογισμικό, διαδικτυακές υπηρεσίες) που διατίθενται στην ελληνική αγορά και φορείς συγκέντρωσης μεταφραστικών δεδομένων,
καθηγητές (ξένων γλωσσών, μετάφρασης, διερμηνείας) και οι σπουδαστές τους, και
επιστήμονες όλων των κλάδων που ασχολούνται με θέματα μετάφρασης και ορολογίας.
Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση και το μέλλον της μετάφρασης και της ορολογίας.
Λογοτεχνική μετάφραση και εκδόσεις.
Γλωσσικά εργαλεία και το μέλλον της ελληνικής γλώσσας.
Γλωσσικές δεξιότητες και αγορά εργασίας.
Τα ελληνικά στο λογισμικό και στο οπτικοακουστικό διαδικτυακό οικοσύστημα του 21ου αιώνα.
Μετάφραση και διερμηνεία για μετανάστες.
Πιστοποίηση μεταφραστών/διερμηνέων, επαγγελματική αναγνώριση προσόντων και αμοιβές.
Να συζητηθούν και να αναλυθούν μερικά από τα κυριότερα θέματα του χώρου (π.χ. μεταφραστικές σπουδές και επαγγελματικές προοπτικές, πιστοποίηση και αμοιβές μεταφραστών, μετάφραση από και προς λιγότερο διαδεδομένες γλώσσες, δίκτυα ορολογίας και εργαλεία, η θέση της ελληνικής γλώσσας στο παγκόσμιο πολυγλωσσικό σύστημα, διδασκαλία και εκμάθηση ξένων γλωσσών) και να προταθούν μετά από συζήτηση κάποιες πρακτικά εφαρμόσιμες λύσεις. Στο συνέδριο θα συζητηθούν τα εξής θέματα:
Η συμμετοχή στο Συνέδριο είναι δωρεάν αλλά απαιτείται διαδικτυακή προεγγραφή. Θα τηρηθεί σειρά προτεραιότητας.


Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες και συνδέσμους για τις προεγγραφές, εδώ.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 15, 2014)

Εξειδικευμένους μεταφραστές τεχνικών κειμένων χρειάζεται άμεσα η Κομισιόν

«Θέλουμε να ενθαρρύνουμε εξειδικευμένους επιστήμονες όλων των ειδικοτήτων να συμμετάσχουν στον ανοικτό διαγωνισμό για ελληνόφωνους μεταφραστές που οργανώνεται εντός του 2014», ανακοινώνει το Γραφείο Αθηνών της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής μέσα από τις πολλαπλές πρόσφατες ενημερώσεις και δράσεις του, με τις οποίες προτάσσει την υψηλή προτεραιότητα που έχει η επικείμενη ανανέωση σημαντικού μέρους των μεταφραστών σε Βρυξέλλες και Λουξεμβούργο και τις ευκαιρίες για απασχόληση που προσφέρει. Οχι μόνο γιατί οι σημερινοί μεταφραστές λόγω ορίου ηλικίας –είναι η γενιά των baby boomers– αρχίζουν σταδιακά να συνταξιοδοτούνται, αλλά κυρίως, γιατί οι πρώτοι αυτοί μεταφραστές ήταν νομικοί, μηχανικοί (πολιτικοί, μηχανολόγοι κ.ά.), χημικοί, οικονομολόγοι, φαρμακοποιοί, βιολόγοι και φυσικομαθηματικοί «που ήξεραν όλοι πολύ καλά ξένες γλώσσες», αλλά κυρίως γνώριζαν ακόμη καλύτερα το πώς να τις αποδίδουν στα ελληνικά.


----------



## nickel (Nov 9, 2014)

Ήμουν κι εγώ εκεί, στο συνέδριο για το «Μέλλον των γλωσσικών επαγγελμάτων». Χρειάστηκε να αλλάξω παγιωμένες συνήθειες δεκαετιών για να είμαι εκεί στην ώρα μου. Τελικά, φτάσαμε στο ΠαΠεί πριν απ’ όλους τους άλλους συνέδρους προξενώντας έναν μικρό πανικό στους διοργανωτές. Με τρεις ώρες ύπνο σαν απόθεμα δυνάμεων για το γερό δεκάωρο του συνεδρίου, δεν είναι περίεργο που σε κάθε ευκαιρία διακήρυσσα ότι οι μεταφραστές διάλεξαν το επάγγελμά τους για να μη χρειάζεται να σηκώνονται πολύ πρωί.

Ο χώρος του Παπεί μού άρεσε από μέσα και όλοι οι άνθρωποι του πανεπιστημίου, από τους καθηγητές ως την κοπέλα που μου έφτιαξε καφέ στη χόβολη (!), ήταν εξαιρετικά ζεστοί, φιλικοί και εξυπηρετικοί. Οι διοργανωτές και οι ομιλητές από την ΕΕ ήταν φανερό ότι ήθελαν να κάνουν ουσιαστική δουλειά, να αφήσουν καλές εντυπώσεις και να βάλουν τα θεμέλια για καλύτερη συνεργασία της ΕΕ με τη μεταφραστική κοινότητα. Νομίζω ότι σε γενικές γραμμές τα πέτυχαν αυτά που προσδοκούσαν και ο κόσμος έφυγε με καλές εντυπώσεις. Μένει να δούμε αν θα προκύψουν κάποια πράγματα απ’ αυτό το δεκάωρο — ποια και πότε. Να μην καταντήσει να μαζευόμαστε κάθε τόσο σε αίθουσες για να λέμε τα ίδια και τα ίδια.

Η εναρκτήρια ομιλία ήταν και επίκαιρη. Ο Χριστόφορος Χαραλαμπάκης μίλησε για το Χρηστικό Λεξικό της Νεοελληνικής Γλώσσας, που παρουσιάστηκε την περασμένη Δευτέρα. Χαρισματικά επικοινωνιακός, χάρισε και αρκετά γέλια, εκτός από την ενημέρωση. Για το ΧΛΝΓ θα συνεχίσουμε τις συζητήσεις μας στο σχετικό νήμα.

Παρότι γινόμαστε συχνά χίλια κομμάτια για να προλάβουμε τις δουλειές μας, αυτό είναι σχήμα λόγου — και στο συνέδριο, στις παράλληλες ενότητες που ακολούθησαν, μπόρεσα να παρακολουθήσω μόνο μία. Αν κάποιοι Λεξιλόγοι έχουν την καλοσύνη να καταθέσουν προσωπικές εντυπώσεις από τις δικές τους ενότητες, θα τους είμαστε υπόχρεοι. Επίσης θα περιμένουμε εναγωνίως τα βιντεάκια που γράφτηκαν. Το βιντεάκι της δικής μας ενότητας θα πρέπει να περιλαμβάνει και παλιατζή που περνούσε κάποια στιγμή απέξω με την ντουντούκα του. 

Η τρίτη ενότητα είχε θέμα «Γλωσσικά εργαλεία και το μέλλον της ελληνικής γλώσσας». Δεν περίμενα να θιχτεί το δεύτερο σκέλος του τίτλου και ευτυχώς οι ομιλητές της ενότητας, άνθρωποι που έχουν καλή σχέση με την τεχνολογία, δεν επιχείρησαν θεωρητικές προσεγγίσεις σε σχέση με το μέλλον της ελληνικής γλώσσας. Ο Στέλιος Πιπερίδης μίλησε για έργα του ΙΕΛ (όπως το Clarin-EL). Του είπα ιδιαιτέρως ότι θα χρειαστώ φροντιστήριο για να καταλάβω καλύτερα τα περίπλοκα πράγματα που κάνουν στο ΙΕΛ για την αξιοποίηση των γλωσσικών πόρων. 
Ο Χρήστος Τσαλίδης της Neurolingo έδωσε μια ρεαλιστική και μάλλον στενάχωρη εικόνα για την ανταπόκριση της μικρής ελληνικής αγοράς στην ανάπτυξη γλωσσικών εργαλείων για το ευρύ κοινό. 
Ο Διονύσης Γούτσος μίλησε για το Σώμα Ελληνικών Κειμένων και έκανε τη (στενάχωρη κι αυτή) σύγκριση με σώματα κειμένων άλλων ευρωπαϊκών χωρών.

Οι ομιλίες απευθύνονταν περισσότερο σε μια ευρύτερη κοινότητα ερευνητών της γλώσσας και λιγότερο στην κοινότητα των μεταφραστών. Έκανα μια σύντομη παρέμβαση, στην οποία είπα ότι η χαμηλή ζήτηση για προηγμένα προγράμματα ορθογραφικής διόρθωσης έχει να κάνει με το ότι στην παιδεία μας δεν δίνεται αρκετή έμφαση στη σημασία του ορθογραφημένου κειμένου, κάτι που διαπιστώνουμε πια στο διαδίκτυο. Οι διαδικτυογράφοι δεν χρησιμοποιούν ούτε τον στοιχειώδη ορθογραφικό διορθωτή που διαθέτουν τα προγράμματα πλοήγησης. (Δυστυχώς, δεν το αξιοποιούν ούτε οι μεταφραστές π.χ. όταν γράφουν σε γλωσσικά φόρουμ ή μεταφράζουν σε διαδικτυακά μεταφραστικά συστήματα.) Έτσι δεν υπάρχει η απαραίτητη ζήτηση για να γίνουν πιο αποτελεσματικά τα προγράμματα για όσους τα χρησιμοποιούν: να εμπλουτίζονται με νέες λέξεις και να γίνονται πιο έξυπνα π.χ. ως προς τη διόρθωση ομοήχων (διαβάζετε ή διαβάζεται; κλήση ή κλίση;). Για να γίνουν αυτά, θα χρειαστούν συνέργειες, π.χ. η Neurolingo να αξιοποιήσει αράχνες όπως αυτή που διαθέτει το ΙΕΛ ή το Γραφείο Νεολογισμών της Ακαδημίας, δηλαδή προγράμματα που κάνουν τακτικές βόλτες σε αξιόπιστους ιστότοπους και μαζεύουν υλικό από το οποίο θα εξαχθούν νεολογισμοί για να διδαχτούν στα λεξικά. Ή να αξιοποιήσει τα γλωσσικά σώματα για να κάνει διορθώσεις βάσει συμφραζομένων. Εντέλει, όμως, τη ζήτηση για καλά γλωσσικά εργαλεία θα τη δημιουργήσουν οι καλοί δάσκαλοι, αλλιώς θα είναι ελάχιστοι οι Έλληνες που θα τα αξιοποιούν και θα θέλουν να πληρώσουν για να τα έχουν.

Για το θέμα των σωμάτων κειμένων που ενδιαφέρουν τους μεταφραστές βλέπουμε ότι εκτός από τις αναζητήσεις στο Google ή στα κείμενα της ΕΕ, έχουμε τώρα και παράλληλες μεταφραστικές μνήμες όπως το Glosbe ή το Linguee, όπου καλό είναι να ξέρει ο μεταφραστής να ξεχωρίζει την ήρα από το στάρι, μια και φιλοξενούν πολλά κακομεταφρασμένα κείμενα.

Ωστόσο, αν δεν γίνει κάτι από δικούς μας ανθρώπους, η Google θα μπαίνει ολοένα και πιο βαθιά στο χώρο της μετάφρασης, θα βελτιώνει τα εργαλεία μηχανικής μετάφρασης αξιοποιώντας τα δικά της σώματα κειμένων και τα χρήματα που έχει για να επενδύσει σε προγραμματιστές, και σε λίγα χρόνια οι περισσότεροι μεταφραστές θα δουλεύουν ως διορθωτές κειμένων μηχανικά μεταφρασμένων. Βέβαια, η τεχνολογία δεν πρόκειται να προσφέρει περισσότερο ελεύθερο χρόνο και καλύτερες αμοιβές — το αντίθετο.

Στο τελευταίο δίωρο, στη συζήτηση για την πιστοποίηση των μεταφραστών και τις αμοιβές, το μοναδικό αλλά σημαντικό νέο στοιχείο ήταν η αναλυτική εξήγηση για τον τρόπο που λειτουργεί το σύστημα πιστοποίησης προσόντων. 

Δικό μου σχόλιο που δεν είπα εκεί: Όσο και αν αγανακτούν οι μεταφραστές για τις χαμηλές τιμές, στην ελεύθερη αγορά δεν θα βελτιωθεί εύκολα η κατάσταση αν δεν μειωθεί η προσφορά μεταφραστών. Ένας τρόπος για να λιγοστέψουν οι μεταφραστές, θα είναι ένας δίκαιος τρόπος πιστοποίησης. Σε συνεννόηση με τις διάφορες μεταφραστικές ενώσεις ας αρχίσει κάποια στιγμή η συζήτηση για τις περίπλοκες παραμέτρους ενός συστήματος πιστοποίησης που θα λαμβάνει υπόψη π.χ. μεταφραστές που ειδικεύονται σε πολύ συγκεκριμένα κείμενα. Αν ανοίξεις γραφείο με ταμπέλα Ιατρός ή Δικηγόρος ενώ δεν έχεις την αντίστοιχη πιστοποίηση, υποθέτω ότι θα έχεις διαπράξει αδίκημα κάποιας μορφής. Ας γίνει λοιπόν αδίκημα το να δηλώνεις μεταφραστής χωρίς κάποια πιστοποίηση. Δεν αποκλείεται κάτι τέτοιο να βελτιώσει κάπως τις ισορροπίες της αγοράς. [Η συζήτηση για την πιστοποίηση των μεταφραστών γίνεται *εδώ*.]

Αυτά για τώρα και θα ήθελα πολύ να δω τις εντυπώσεις κι άλλων συνέδρων.


----------



## nickel (Nov 9, 2014)

Να ξέρετε ότι η συζήτηση για την πιστοποίηση όπως και κάθε άλλη εξειδικευμένη συζήτηση που θα τραβάει σε μάκρος θα αυτονομηθεί κάποια στιγμή, έτσι ώστε να μείνει αυτό το νήμα σαν μια γρήγορη αποτίμηση του Συνεδρίου. Οπότε, φροντίστε, αν πιάσετε δύο θέματα, να τα γράψετε σε δύο μηνύματα, μη χρειάζεται οι συντονιστές να το ρίχνουν στην κοπτοραπτική.

Η συζήτηση για την πιστοποίηση μεταφέρθηκε στον νήμα http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?15465


----------



## bernardina (Nov 9, 2014)

Πέρα από την εναρκτήρια ομιλία που παρακολουθήσαμε όλοι, συμμετείχα ως απλή ακροάτρια (παρακαλώ συγκρατήστε αυτές τις δύο λέξεις, γιατί έχει σημασία) στην ενότητα _*β) Λογοτεχνική μετάφραση και εκδόσεις. *_
Αντιγράφω από το πρόγραμμα: Τι προβλήματα αντιμετωπίζει σήμερα η λογοτεχνική μετάφραση στην Ελλάδα; Υπάρχει δυνατότητα βελτίωσης της ποιότητας των μεταφράσεων; Μπορεί ένας μεταφραστής να ζήσει από τις λογοτεχνικές μεταφράσεις; Πως (sic, χωρίς τόνο) επηρεάζεται το εκδοτικό τοπίο από την κρίση; Επηρεάζει η κρίση το μεταφραστικό επάγγελμα και/ή την ποιότητα της μετάφρασης; Προτάσεις για μελλοντικές βελτιώσεις.
Συντονιστής: Γιώργος Κεντρωτής, Καθηγητής του Ιονίου Πανεπιστημίου, μεταφραστής.
Ομιλητές: Τιτίκα Δημητρούλια, Επίκουρη Καθηγήτρια Θεωρίας και πράξης της μετάφρασης, ΑΠΘ.
Θάνος Ψυχογιός, Εκδόσεις Ψυχογιός
Γιώργος Μυρεσιώτης, Εκδότης του εκδοτικού οίκου "opera"
Γιώργος Μπλάνας, μεταφραστής.

Όπως βλέπουμε όλοι, τα θέματα που προβλέπονταν να συζητηθούν είναι όχι απλώς άκρως ενδιαφέροντα, αλλά ένα κλάσμα από τα πολύ σοβαρά προβλήματα που ταλανίζουν τους μεταφραστές. Ίσως ήταν αφελής φιλοδοξία ή ευσεβής μου πόθος να ακούσω _τις ιδέες και τις προτάσεις των συναδέλφων μου από το ακροατήριο_ πάνω σ' αυτά. Γιατί ποιος γνωρίζει καλύτερα ένα πρόβλημα από αυτόν που το βιώνει καθημερινά επί χρόνια ολόκληρα; Δυστυχώς, μετά το πέρας των τοποθετήσεων των ομιλητών, άκουσα με οδυνηρή έκπληξη τον κύριο Κεντρωτή να δηλώνει απερίφραστα ότι ΔΕΝ θα γίνουν δεκτές τοποθετήσεις από το ακροατήριο παρά μόνο ερωτήσεις προς τους ομιλητές. Και ομολογώ ότι ενώ ως εκείνη τη στιγμή άκουγα --πολύ υπομονετικά-- πράγματα γνωστά και χιλιοειπωμένα (μοναδική εξαίρεση το τρανταχτό μου γέλιο όταν διάβασα στην οθόνη ότι υπάρχει μεταφραστική αμοιβή 330 ευρώ (!!!) το 16σέλιδο, απορία που ίσως εμμέσως μού λύθηκε όταν άκουσα τον κύριο Ψυχογιό να εξηγεί πως όταν υπάρχει ένας μεταφραστής όλος κι όλος για συγκεκριμένη γλώσσα είναι αναγκασμένος να του δώσει ό,τι ζητήσει) άρχισα να εκνευρίζομαι: γιατί, προσωπικά, θα ήθελα παραδείγματος χάριν να ακούσω τους συναδέλφους μου να απαντούν στο ερώτημα "πώς ορίζεται μια καλή μετάφραση; Και πώς την ξεχωρίζουμε από μια κακή;"
Αντ' αυτού, άκουσα μια σχετικώς ενδιαφέρουσα αλλά μάλλον τεχνικής φύσεως εισήγηση από την κυρία Δημητρούλια (μεγάλοι vs μικρών εκδοτών, ποσοστά πτώσης ή κάμψης από την αρχή της κρίσης στις πωλήσεις ή τον αριθμό των εκδοτικών οίκων, πολυδιάσπαση και έλλειψη οργανωμένης συνδικαλιστικής εκπροσώπησης του κλάδου κλπ), μια αρκετά ωραιοποιημένη απεικόνιση της εργοδοτικής τακτικής των εκδόσεων Ψυχογιός από τον εκδότη, μια ενδιαφέρουσα για άλλες συνθήκες αλλά περιττή κατά τη γνώμη μου ομιλία του εκδότη του οίκου "opera" (ειλικρινά, θα είχα πολλά και πολύ ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα να συζητήσω μαζί του σε μια λογοτεχνική εσπερίδα, αλλά αδυνατώ να καταλάβω σε τι χρησίμεψε ν' ακούσουμε πως ένας εκδοτικός οίκος-μπουτίκ όπως αυτός, που βγάζει 5-10 βιβλία τον χρόνο και δεν ενδιαφέρεται για νέες συνεργασίες γιατί του αρκούν οι μεταφραστές με τους οποίους συνεργάζεται παγίως, βγάζει βιβλία για "την ψυχή του" για "το ψώνιο του" και για "να βλέπει το όνομά του στο εξώφυλλο, ενώ το επιστέγασμα ήταν η ατάκα: "δεν ξέρω πόσα πληρώνω για μετάφραση"! Ούτε καν για δικτύωση δεν είχε νόημα μια τέτοια παρουσία εκεί...)
Προτάσεις για μελλοντικές βελτιώσεις δεν ακούστηκαν, εκτός αν θεωρήσει κανείς έμμεση πρόταση την μομφή του κυρίου Ψυχογιού προς το κράτος (πάντα αυτό το ρημάδι το κράτος-πατερούλης...) που δεν καλλιεργεί την αναγνωστική συνείδηση στις νεαρές ηλικίες.

Αν κράτησα κάτι ενδιαφέρον από όλη αυτή την άκρως πληκτική "συζήτηση"/παράλληλους μονολόγους ήταν η θέση-πρόταση του κυρίου Μπλάνα περί πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας του μεταφράσματος (το οποίο θα πρέπει να ανήκει εξ ολοκλήρου στον μεταφραστή και ο οποίος θα το παραχωρεί έναντι αντιτίμου και ποσοστών στον εκδότη), και όχι την αντιμετώπισή του ως προϊόν "λες και πήγε στον εκδοτικό οίκο για να αλλάξει πορτοπαράθυρα ή μπετούγιες" όπως χαρακτηριστικά είπε. Δυστυχώς, η απαγόρευση να πάρει κανείς θέση από το ακροατήριο πάνω στα όσα ακούστηκαν --και κυρίως πάνω στα όσα ΔΕΝ ακούστηκαν-- δεν βοήθησε να υπάρξει μια παραγωγική διαδικασία.
Θα μπορούσα να πω κι άλλα, πολλά, αλλά αφενός δεν έχει νόημα, αφετέρου έγινε κιόλας διπλόφαρδο το σεντόνι.
Παρακαλώ τους φίλους συλλεξιλόγους που ήταν παρόντες να επιβεβαιώσουν ή να διαψεύσουν τις εντυπώσεις μου αν έχουν την καλοσύνη.


----------



## VickyN (Nov 9, 2014)

Την ενότητα για την ορολογία την παρακολούθησα εγώ. Είχε τίτλο «Η Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση και το μέλλον της μετάφρασης και της ορολογίας». Βρήκα και τους τέσσερις ομιλητές εξαιρετικούς. Αξίζει τον κόπο να ανατρέξετε στις ομιλίες και τις παρουσιάσεις τους, όταν με το καλό αναρτηθούν στο blod.gr. 
Να ξεκαθαρίσω ότι δεν είμαι ο κατάλληλος άνθρωπος για να κάνω περιλήψεις, επειδή καταγράφω μόνο αυτά που μού κάνουν εντύπωση και ξεχνώ όλα τα υπόλοιπα. Τούτου δοθέντος…

Ο Κωνσταντίνος Ζαχαρής μίλησε για την ορολογία στην Ένωση, τόσο αυτήν που παράγεται εσωτερικά, από τα όργανα, όσο και εκείνη που γίνεται με εξωτερικές αναθέσεις. Μας είπε για την IATE και τις προσπάθειες που γίνονται για ξεκαθάρισμα όλων αυτών των όρων που έχουν συσσωρευτεί με τα χρόνια και για παραγωγή τεκμηριωμένων όρων. Κι επίσης ότι οι Έλληνες χρήστες κάνουμε ελάχιστα σχόλια για τη βελτίωση της IATE, παρόλο που την συμβουλευόμαστε πολύ συχνά. :blush:

Ο Τάσος Αναγνώστου, ο (βραχνιασμένος) βιολόγος που ανέφερε η Αόρατη, μίλησε για τη μετάφραση στα όργανα της Ε.Ε. Οι διαφάνειές του ήταν εξαιρετικές και περιείχαν έναν απίστευτο πλούτο πληροφοριών. Αν κρατούσα μόνο ένα πράγμα απ’ όλο το συνέδριο, θα ήταν αυτό: Αυξάνονται οι ανάγκες για αντίστροφη μετάφραση και για *τριπολική μετάφραση* (από μία ξένη γλώσσα σε μια άλλη). Μπορούμε να ανοίξουμε κουβέντα για το πόσο λάθος είναι αυτό και πόσο δε μας αρέσει, αλλά αυτή είναι η πραγματικότητα. Σήμερα στην Ε.Ε. λόγω αύξησης του αριθμού των γλωσσικών συνδυασμών. Αύριο, ίσως για όλους μας.

Ο Κώστας Βαλεοντής μίλησε κυρίως για ορολογικές βάσεις και γλωσσάρια. Παρουσίασε ένα μοντέλο σύμφωνα με το οποίο η ΕΛΕΤΟ θα λειτουργήσει ως διεπαφή ανάμεσα στην ΙΑΤΕ και τους φορείς και ιδιώτες που παράγουν ορολογία στην Ελλάδα. Μου έκανε εντύπωση ότι δέχτηκε ελάχιστες ερωτήσεις στη διάρκεια της συζήτησης που ακολούθησε. Ίσως το ακροατήριο να τα είχε ξανακούσει όλα αυτά. Ή ίσως να ενδιαφερόταν περισσότερο για τη μεταφραστική υπηρεσία της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης και λιγότερο για την ορολογία. :)

Τέταρτος ομιλητής ήταν ο Σίμος Γραμμενίδης, που παρουσίασε το μεταπτυχιακό διερμηνείας και μετάφρασης του ΑΠΘ (προϋποθέσεις εισαγωγής, φοίτηση, δίδακτρα κι ένα σωρό άλλα). Τι με εντυπωσίασε περισσότερο; Ότι από τους φετινούς εισαχθέντες, περίπου οι μισοί δεν προέρχονται από γλωσσικές σχολές, αλλά από νομικές, οικονομικές και πολυτεχνικές.


----------



## sarant (Nov 9, 2014)

Παρακολούθησα κι εγώ τη συζήτηση στην ενότητα β) (Λογοτεχνική μετάφραση και εκδόσεις) και έμεινα ως το τέλος επειδή βρήκα ενδιαφέρουσα τη συζήτηση και πολύ καλη τη σύνθεση του πάνελ. (Ήταν απαραίτητο να υπάρχει ένας μεγάλος εκδότης κι ένας μικρότερος). 

Το ερώτημα "Πώς ξεχωρίζουμε την καλή μετάφραση από την κακή" τέθηκε φυσικά, και απαντήθηκε -ανώφελα βέβαια αλλά άλλη απάντηση δεν χωρούσε: τη διαβάζει ένας έμπειρος (π.χ. εκδότης) και κρίνει αμέσως αν είναι κακή.

Στο θέμα της κριτικής των μεταφράσεων είχε νωρίτερα αναφερθεί και η Τιτίκα Δημητρούλια στην πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα και μεστή από στοιχεία εισήγησή της. 

Πράγματι στην αρχή ο συντονιστής, ο Γ. Κεντρωτής, ζήτησε να μη γίνουν τοποθετήσεις, αλλά μόνο ερωτήσεις. Και φυσικά σχεδόν αμέσως αυτό καταστρατηγήθηκε, μεταξύ άλλων και από εμένα -εγώ εξέθεσα στην "ερώτησή" μου μια προβληματική κατάσταση που επικρατεί στη βιβλιαγορά, ένα θέμα που με απασχολεί, και ρώτησα αν είναι έτσι και τι μπορεί να γίνει, γνωρίζοντας ότι δεν υπάρχουν πολλά περιθώρια, αλλά αφού με απασχολεί ήθελα ν' ακουστεί. 

Το κακό με τις πέντε παράλληλες συνεδρίες ήταν πως υπήρχαν τουλάχιστον άλλες δυο συζητήσεις που θα ήθελα να παρακολουθήσω, αλλά τρισυπόστατος δεν είμαι. Θα ανεβούν όμως τα βίντεο, αν δεν κάνω λάθος. 

Γενικά ήταν μια πολύ καλή εκδήλωση, όσο την παρακολούθησα (έφυγα στη μέση επειδή γιόρταζαν πολλές στην οικογένεια). Συγχαρητήρια αξίζουν και στους διοργανωτές για τη σφιχτή (όσο έμεινα) τήρηση του προγράμματος.


----------



## eugeniaverdi (Nov 11, 2014)

Παρακολούθησα κι εγώ το συνέδριο για το «Μέλλον των γλωσσικών επαγγελμάτων» με την ακόρεστη περιέργεια των νεοεισερχόμενων σε ένα καινούργιο πεδίο δράσης. Από τις παράλληλες ενότητες επέλεξα αυτήν με τον μακροσκελή και εντυπωσιακό τίτλο «Τα ελληνικά στο λογισμικό και στο οπτικοακουστικό διαδικτυακό οικοσύστημα του 21ου αιώνα».

Οι εισηγητές σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα ήταν οι εξής:
Κώστας Ναδάλης, Ιδρυτής της εταιρίας γλωσσικής τεχνολογίας TMServe
Βασίλης Μπίτσης, Διευθυντής ελληνικής εκπομπής Euronews
Κώστας Διαμαντής, Software & Media Administrator, IT of Onassis Cultural Centre, Δημιουργικό Γραφείο “Kosmad 3D Studios”
Συντονιστής, σύμφωνα και πάλι με την αναφορά στο πρόγραμμα, ήταν ο Σπύρος Δόικας, Ιδρυτής Translatum.gr
Την ενότητα παρακολούθησαν περίπου 20 άτομα, με τον χώρο να γυναικοκρατείται σε τρομακτικό βαθμό, ακόμη και οι cameramen ήταν camerawomen.

Υποψιάζομαι ότι για τους περισσότερους εδώ όλα τα παρακάτω είναι από αυτονόητα έως αρκετά μπαγιάτικα, αλλά συνεχίζω ακάθεκτη.

O Κώστας Ναδάλης έκανε μια πολύ εμπεριστατωμένη ανάλυση του σύγχρονου τοπίου της τεχνικής μετάφρασης. Αναφέρθηκε χαρακτηριστικά στην ανάπτυξη, μέσω της τεχνολογίας, εργαλείων υποβοήθησης που συμβάλλουν στην «ανακύκλωση του μεταφρασμένου υλικού», με απώτερο σκοπό, προφανώς, τη μείωση του κόστους και του χρόνου ολοκλήρωσης ενός έργου, καθώς και στο μεταφυσικό δίλημμα της προέλευσης των επαγγελματιών της τεχνικής μετάφρασης, δηλαδή σπουδασμένοι μεταφραστές που μεταφράζουν τεχνικά κείμενα ή σπουδασμένοι «τεχνικοί επιστήμονες» που μεταπηδούν στη μετάφραση. Δεν παρέλειψε να σημειώσει την άνοδο της αυτόματης μετάφρασης με συνδυασμούς εργαλείων, καθώς και την, ίσως όχι τόσο μακρινή, ανάπτυξη τομέων εργασίας όπως η αναθεώρηση κειμένου ΑΜ και η “transcreation” κειμένων του διαδικτύου με στόχο την ευκολότερη ανεύρεσή τους από τις μηχανές αναζήτησης. Τέλος, τόνισε ότι τα ελληνικά είναι γλώσσα 2ης έως 3ης προτεραιότητας, ενώ ανέλυσε τη διαφορά μεταξύ μετάφρασης και τοπικής προσαρμογής.

Η εισήγηση του Βασίλη Μπίτση ήταν ομολογουμένως πάρα πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα, καθώς μας έκανε μια αρκετά λεπτομερή περιδιάβαση στη δομή και στον τρόπο λειτουργίας του Euronews, το οποίο χαρακτήρισε ως τηλεοπτική Βαβέλ. Τόνισε ότι τα ρεπορτάζ του Euronews, που περιέχουν μόνον την αναφορά των γεγονότων και όχι σχολιασμό, αφού επιλέγεται το βασικό περιεχόμενό τους, συντάσσονται κατευθείαν στις 13 διαφορετικές γλώσσες που υποστηρίζει το κανάλι, αντίθετα από ό,τι θα υπέθετε κανείς, ότι δηλαδή συντάσσονται είτε σε μία από τις βασικές γλώσσες είτε στη γλώσσα της χώρας προέλευσης του κάθε ρεπορτάζ και μετά μεταφράζονται στις υπόλοιπες. Από την άλλη μεριά βέβαια, όταν μεταδίδεται, παραδείγματος χάριν, μια συνέντευξη, η διερμηνεία δεν γίνεται από την γλώσσα προέλευσης κατευθείαν στην καθεμία από τις υπόλοιπες 12 γλώσσες, παρά μέσω Τόκιο, τουτέστιν πρώτα προς τα γαλλικά, μετά προς τα αγγλικά και μετά προς τις υπόλοιπες γλώσσες που «ακούν» και τις τρεις που προηγούνται. Ο λόγος γι’ αυτό το γλωσσικό χαλασμένο τηλέφωνο απλός, οικονομία στο ανθρώπινο δυναμικό.

Ζητώ εκ προοιμίου συγνώμη από τον Κώστα Διαμαντή, γιατί οι γνώσεις μου στα παιχνίδια φτάνουν μέχρι το Candy Crush και πολύ μου είναι κι αυτό. Έκανε όμως μια πολύ ωραία αναδρομή στην εξέλιξη των τεχνικών χρήσης των ελληνικών στα βιντεοπαιχνίδια με το απαραίτητο οπτικό υλικό.


----------



## sarant (Nov 12, 2014)

Μόνο 20 άτομα; Αλλά με τόσες παράλληλες συνεδρίες, αναμενόμενο ήταν...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 12, 2014)

sarant said:


> Το κακό με τις πέντε παράλληλες συνεδρίες ήταν πως υπήρχαν τουλάχιστον άλλες δυο συζητήσεις που θα ήθελα να παρακολουθήσω, αλλά τρισυπόστατος δεν είμαι.


Τα ίδια κι από εδώ, και από άλλους φαντάζομαι. Αλλά εκεί αναγκάζεσαι και να ιεραρχήσεις και φαίνεται τι σε νοιάζει πραγματικά πιο πολύ απ' όλα. :)

Κι εγώ παρακολούθησα την ενότητα περί λογοτεχνίας, παρόμοιες και μένα οι εντυπώσεις μου με αυτές των συναδέλφων. 
Έκανα κάποιες σκέψεις για το θέμα των αμοιβών με αυτή την αφορμή. Άρχισα να τις γράφω, αλλά συνειδητοποίησα ότι το θέμα μάλλον θα αυτονομηθεί, και για να διευκολύνω τους συντονιστές το αυτονόμησα από μόνη μου.

Στο παρόν νήμα θέλω μόνο να αναφέρω αυτό που είχα πει και την πρώτη μέρα και που λόγω ανακατατάξεων εδώ:

Για μένα μια ευχάριστη στιγμή ήταν προς το τέλος του συνεδρίου, όταν κάποιος από ΓΔΜ της ΕΕ ανέφερε τις προτάσεις του ΣΜΕΔ για κατώτατες αμοιβές. Τις έφερε ως παράδειγμα και σημείο αναφοράς στα πλαίσια της συζήτησης περί αμοιβών. Δεδομένου ότι η ιδέα ήταν δική μου και συμμετείχα στην ομάδα εργασίας, ήταν μεγάλη ικανοποίηση για μένα αυτή η αναφορά σε αυτό το πλαίσιο, τόσο προσωπικά όσο και (κυρίως) επειδή δείχνει ότι κάποιοι σημαντικοί φορείς παρακολουθούν τα συλλογικά μας όργανα και δίνουν βαρύτητα στις θέσεις τους.

Αυτή ήταν πραγματικά μια πολύ καλή στιγμή για μένα και μου έδωσε μεγάλη χαρά, περηφάνια και αισιοδοξία. 

Αυτό όσον αφορά το συνέδριο, τη συζήτηση περί αμοιβών ας τη συνεχίσουμε στο νέο νήμα Αμοιβές μεταφραστών: πώς διαμορφώνονται;


----------



## nickel (Nov 24, 2014)

Σήμερα δημοσιεύτηκαν στις ιστοσελίδες του Γραφείου Αθηνών της Γενικής Διεύθυνσης Μετάφρασης τα συμπεράσματα του συνεδρίου, τα οποία μπορείτε να διαβάσετε στη διεύθυνση:
http://ec.europa.eu/greece/pdf/20141108-conclusions-final-file-1.pdf

Το Γραφείο Αθηνών παρακαλεί τους συνέδρους να αφιερώσουν λίγα λεπτά για να αξιολογήσουν το συνέδριο συμπληρώνοντας το σχετικό ερωτηματολόγιο στη διεύθυνση:
http://ec.europa.eu/eusurvey/runner/Future-of-language-professions


----------



## Zazula (Dec 10, 2014)

Τα βίντεο των ομιλιών: http://www.blod.gr/lectures/Pages/viewevent.aspx?EventID=416


----------

